# Meet my 3 boys!!!



## KaylasRats (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi!! It's KaylasRats. I thought I would introduce everyone to my rats. I have 3 boys and I've never had females before so my knowledge on them is limited.

Link







Link is about 3 1/2 years old (old I know!!). I named him after the character from the Legend of Zelda. He is an albino top- eared rat from my local pet store who I'm pretty sure only buy from breeders. He was meant to be a feeder rat (which I STRONGLY disagree with) so I just had to take him home. He originally lived with my old rat Clyde (R.I.P.) who was also and albino. Now, he lives with my other two, which he gets along great with. I didn't even have more than one introductory session and they were all best friends. Link is a big fatty who will eat anything and everything. Link doesn't like being held but he loooooves to be pet and cuddled. He loves to sleep all day 

Walter







Walter is a dumbo white and grey masked wrex rat. He is definitely the dominant one of my rats. I got him also from my local pet store and he came with Jesse. I named the both of them from the show Breaking Bad, which I love. Walter likes being picked up and being held, and when he gets really happy he jumps all around and it's adorable!! He loves to stash food and knows that if he jumps on my lap, he gets food, so he does it all the time. I'm not sure about his age exactly, but I'm guessing both him and Jesse are around 8 months old. Walter is a messy little boy but I love him so much. 

Jesse













Jesse is the smallest of my rats and definitely the most energetic. He loves being held and is extremely shy!! He only lets me hold him and he is very picky about what he eats. He's also a trouble maker, and wants to get into everything and climb everything. He's a great all the same.

I hope you enjoyed this!! I really liked making it


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, they are all such handsome boys  I especially love Walters coat, I have a Rex too but he's very poor and yours just looks so fluffy!


----------



## KaylasRats (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you!! Your rat sounds so cute! I love his coat because it's super soft


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

You have some gorgeous boys! I love the name Walter and Walter is absolutely adorable. <3 Love that curly fur.


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh my god, Walter's adorableness is killing me! >.<


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They're all adorable and I agree, Walter looks so soft and cuddly!


----------



## KaylasRats (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you!!! I love it too. It's just so cute. And it is amazing!!


----------



## KaylasRats (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you!!! He really is a beautiful boy. I think he knows it too


----------



## KaylasRats (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you! He so is. It's great


----------

